# Modified Nationals 24th-26th May 2013



## 8utterz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello guys,

A friend of mine who is part of the Hyundai Coupe Club offered to see if i would like to attend the Modified Nationals for the weekend in May.

I have never been myself but was seeing if there was anyone from TTOC was going? Maybe look a club stand as that seems to be the normal procedure..

http://www.modifiednationals.co.uk/

Seems pretty well priced and looks a laugh.

*VIP Weekend Ticket @ £45*

VIP Weekend Tickets include:
• Early arrival from 12 noon Fri, (Till 10pm)
• 2 nights On-site Camping, FREE Showers,
• Plus 2 Full-on Show days with 2 stages
• Live Music & Entertainment
• Trade Stands & Show Cars
• FREE On site Entertainment in 3 rooms till 3am Fri & Sat night,
• Day and Evening Bars & Food stands
• VIP Premium Camping areas, Manned VIP
• Toilets, VIP Showers, Electric points with Mirrors in VIP Shower Area, ½ price Adult Club entry Friday night, ½ price funfair rides all weekend.
• FREE event programme,
• Event closes 5pm Sunday

*Weekend Tickets @ £37*

Weekend Tickets include:
• Arrive from 2pm. (Till 10pm)
• Plus 2 Full-on Show days with 2 stages
• Live Music & Entertainment
• Trade Stands & Show Cars
• 2 nights On-site Camping,
• FREE On site Entertainment in 3 rooms till 3am Fri & Sat night,
• Day and Evening Bars & Food stands
• FREE Showers, FREE event programme,
• Event closes 5pm Sunday

*Day Tickets @ £15*

Day Tickets include:
• Fast-Track entry, Arrive from 9.30am (gate closes 5pm).
• FREE Parking on site
• A Full-on Show day with 2 stages
• Live Music & Entertainment
• Trade Stands & Show Cars
• Daytime Bars & Food stands
• Ticket includes entry for up to 2 children (Up to 13 years)
• Event programme @ just £1


----------

